# Joining RCI



## wildmagic (Oct 29, 2006)

I just purchased a resort from South Africa.  How do I join RCI, and is there a membership special available?


----------



## philemer (Oct 29, 2006)

wildmagic said:
			
		

> I just purchased a resort from South Africa.  How do I join RCI, and is there a membership special available?



Go to www.rci.com and call their toll free number. Tell them you heard about a 'buy 3 yrs. memebership for the price of 2 yrs.' offer and see if it is still available. Also tell them you have a week you want to deposit. Give them your resort & week # and they'll fix you up. Probably will take a week or so to verify your ownership & make sure the levy (maintenance fees) are paid.

If you like traveling outside the US, you could deposit your week, instead, with DAE at www.daelive.com  No membership fee!!

Phil


----------



## wildmagic (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information.  I will check into it with RCI.

Gary


----------

